# extra virgin olive oil



## rhettalock (Jan 23, 2014)

I have always used a lower grade of olive oil in cold process soap.  I have an abundance of extra virgin olive oil and need to know if I can use it.  Why is it nit recommended?  Has anyone had experience with extra virgin and what was the result.  Additionally, I'm making a conditioning soap.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes, you can use any olive oil.  I'vee not used extra virgin myself but it shouldn't be a problem. I'm sure others will let you know as well.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 23, 2014)

I've used it and the only reason I don't care for it is because it colors the soap a light greenish yellow. Its not recommended because of the price, the cheaper OO is perfect for soap and doesn't discolor.
That being said, I would be happy to use extra virgin if its all I had or I found a good sale.


----------



## boyago (Jan 23, 2014)

I use EVOO most of the time. Its allot easier to find over pomace in my area.  Though the more you read about the virgin and extra virgin labels the less you wind up being sure of what you are actually using. I haven't done enough testing with just the oils as I am a compulsive additive tosser-inner to generate the type of results that would justify an opinion as to what works better.  The only thing I have noticed is that out of the two Castile soaps (100% OO) I did one with EVOO and One with Pomace and the only difference I notice in making the soap was that the pomace traced a little faster but not shockingly so.  I also have no notes on temperature for those either but the EVOO was mixed hotter than the pomace.  If you are sensitive to artificial ingredients/practices you the pomace has more processing involved to extract the last bit of oil out of the feedstock... if you care.  Not sure if any of that was helpfull...


----------



## tyerod (Jan 23, 2014)

I have only used extra virgin.  Its what is in the house so I pilfer it for making soap.  I used it at 25% in the most recent batch and the batch turned out quite white to a slight cream yellow.  I typically do not use colorants but have used extra virgin in higher percentages and had the greenish tint in the final product


----------



## Ellacho (Jan 24, 2014)

I personally love extra virgin olive oil and I even love the greenish natural color - though it will fade away in time.


----------

